# Hi



## Kuda (Oct 25, 2014)

hi,


Nice looking board you have going on here.


----------



## Mansir39 (Oct 25, 2014)

Welcome to the community.. The is the best you will find


----------



## jas101 (Oct 25, 2014)

Welcome Kuda!


----------



## aminoman74 (Oct 25, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Kuda (Oct 25, 2014)

thank you gentlemen.


i need to discuss with admin here but im not understand how to message him.


----------



## sneedham (Oct 25, 2014)

Welcome.. As far as admin he will find you....lol


----------



## devildawg99. (Oct 25, 2014)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## Riles (Oct 25, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Oct 26, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## exerciseordie (Oct 26, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## BadGas (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks to members like yourself, it gets even better looking everyday. Welcome to IMF.


----------



## Gracieboy (Oct 26, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## heavylifting1 (Oct 28, 2014)

Welcome to IronmagazineForums. Take a look around!


----------



## Kuda (Oct 28, 2014)

thanks for the warm welcome guys.

place looks snazzy.


----------



## bushmaster (Nov 1, 2014)

Kuda said:


> thanks for the warm welcome guys.
> 
> place looks snazzy.


Oh no not you!  LOL


----------



## Ironman2001 (Nov 3, 2014)

Welcome Kuda.


----------



## Kuda (Nov 3, 2014)

just waiting for my partner to iron out the kinks and we will be possibly sourcing our line here soon.

thanks guys


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

